

Ask HN: Is Startup School worth it? - karangoeluw

I&#x27;m a student and very involved with the startup scene in Seattle. I
m just wondering if it&#x27;s worth it to spend ~$200 on flight, and ~100 on housing&#x2F;food for a weekend for the event.<p>Anyone has experiences to share?
======
nicholas73
It's like going to the premier meetup event, but as meetup's go, it's really
random and depends on what you have to offer as well. If you are impressive
and have traction, you get more ears. That said, you shouldn't go thinking you
will find co-founders or investors. There are SWARMS of people and it simply
isn't set up for that except for brief breaks to network. In the end, the
benefit could be little, so it's really a personal decision. How much is ~300
dollars worth to you? Do you have any other reasons for the trip? It was nice
to talk to other potential founders, but personally it didn't jazz me one way
or the other. My business was still my business.

------
bluerail
Being very involved in the Startup scene, What's more rewarding than a place
full of like-minded humans..?

